# 1/10 4wd Interest??



## kaotickc (May 2, 2009)

I see more and more of these showing up at the track, so I gotta ask, how much interest is there in getting a solid class for them to race? I saw the once a month race, which is a great start, but are there gonna be anymore showing up around here? Anyone working on getting one?


----------



## Earl_Sparky (Jan 12, 2008)

Mike's track is a good track for 1/10 4wd. At the HARC races we should have enough for a 1/10 4wd class also (8-22-09). We have a ROAR electric race coming up in Dec. also so I have heard a few other racers thinking about getting one. It's a good class I hope to see it come back.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm bringing mine this Saturday as is Derek Buster, and probably Earl and Karl as well. There were 3 guys with XXX-4 when we ran a couple weeks ago, hopefully they show up also. Bigmax's car is en route, should have it this week and be ready for next time. Mark Morrow says he's getting one, and TWheels has talked about it. It's like everything else, the more good racing there is, the more people will buy them. They are a flat out blast to drive, kind of like running a small 1/8 with better traction, and Phil has done an aweome job with layouts that are good for 1/8 but don't crater the 1/10 cars. There is also a good following starting at Ncontrol. Talking about a home and home thing with them once a month, they come to Mike's one weekend, we head up there for once race the next month. Get ya one and come play.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Yep...Morrow was talking about it and twisting my arm. We were in Austin and it looked like alot of fun.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

They're a blast Will. Mark used to be really good with them. 'Course, he was young then LOL.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I may have to go ahead and paint this body to get it ready for the weekend. I did pretty god on this other one I just painted. Just need to work on the color scheme.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I LOVED my XXX-4 and my Tamiya TRF501X. Next to an 1/8 scale buggy, they are the most fun type of car to drive.

1/10 4wd is fun and several of us tried racing them at every HARC race for a good 6-8 months and it just kind of tapered off.

Would be cool to see 10 of them on the track at once.


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

When I raced 4wheel I had a blast. I might try to find the person that has my old one and try and buy it back, from what I have been told it's been through a couple hands at this point....


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

CV, with the layouts now being better for 1/10 4wd, I think it will stick. And it's great practice for 1/8. Get you another one.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I would like to, I just don't have the time for another class........


----------



## kaotickc (May 2, 2009)

I did pick one up, and thats why I was asking if there are more out there. I have seen 4-5 of them at one time out at the track, was just wondering if there are more.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Bring it out there with you this weekend and run it. Costs you an extra $10. I'm thinking we'll have at least 5 or 6. Maybe more if the guys who had the XXX-4's out a few ago show up. Don't know how to get hold of them though. Grobe is also talking about coming in from Waco to run 1/8 and 4wd.


----------



## kaotickc (May 2, 2009)

Just may have to do that....


----------



## FelipeM (Jun 15, 2009)

I have a ZX5-SP, never raced or been on a real track. When do you guys bring out the 1/10s.


----------



## Earl_Sparky (Jan 12, 2008)

The club race at Mikes on the first Saturday of every month will be "Electric Domination Day!"
It will be a normal club race with all the 1/8 scale class, but we are trying to organize one race a month for 1/10 and 1/8 electric classes.

Bring it out!


----------



## DanielT (Jul 21, 2007)

I am looking to pick something up if I find a deal. I raced in the stock slash class last weekend for the first time but I want to race more than one class and I think electric will be easier to stick with.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*4wheel drive at it's best.*

Thought yall might enjoy this.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

First weekend of Sept is Labor Day weekend. Sweet! Lyn, do you have yours ready to roll yet?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I will have to do express shipping to get what I need by then. I may have to do it another weekend.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi guys,

Just getting back into rc and was wondering are you guys talking about gas or electric?

Thanks, Matt


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

This thread is all electric.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Guffinator said:


> This thread is all electric.


Thanks, I guess I'll start looking for a B44 :cheers:.

Matt


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> First weekend of Sept is Labor Day weekend. Sweet! Lyn, do you have yours ready to roll yet?


It was shipped yesterday. Should have it by Friday. Will do what I can to have it together by then. Taking Friday before Labor day off so 4 day weekend for me!!!! Been AWHILE getting any thing called a vacation day for me. YEAH BAAABY!!!


----------



## kaotickc (May 2, 2009)

nelson6500 said:


> Thanks, I guess I'll start looking for a B44 :cheers:.
> 
> Matt


:cheers:


----------



## robertr (Oct 16, 2006)

kaotickc, after our long conversation yesterday......I got the zx-5 lastnight......yeah!

Lets get people motivated!!

Let me know if you still need an esc. I have a NIP LRP SXX TC edition.
http://www.amainhobbies.com/product...950/n/LRP-SXX-TC-Spec-Brushless-Speed-Control


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Holy carp! Rocha is gonna come play? Nelson, these things are a blast. Fast and handle great, and I proved last weekend they're a lot more durable than the old ones were. Looks like were going to have 12 to 14 guys with them here. About 20 people running them in the ATX now, so the class is growing. We could have 3 heats at the ROAR race in December.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Robert.....how many ZX-5's have you had!?!?!?


----------



## robertr (Oct 16, 2006)

Courtney, just as many as you have....sucka


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

good point!!!!!!!!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

How many people are running the zx-5? are the parts readily available around Houston?

Thanks, Matt


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

parts readily available around houston!!?!?!?!? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH.....LOL....that's a good one!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Robert.....how many ZX-5's have you had!?!?!?





robertr said:


> Courtney, just as many as you have....sucka





Courtney Vaughan said:


> good point!!!!!!!!





Courtney Vaughan said:


> parts readily available around houston!!?!?!?!? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH.....LOL....that's a good one!


Why you gots to laugh CV :rotfl:? I was just wondering :biggrin:.

Matt


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

no one will have parts for these cars. If the class gets large enough, maybe Mikes will stock a few. electric 10th is not as big as it used to be since the tmaxx


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Parts for K-cars aren't readily available around H'town or anywhere else b/c of the way Kyosho America handles their distribution. My understanding is LHS has to place a minimum order before they can get parts shipped, and the minimum is substantial.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Parts can be as local as your nearest computer and express shipping....lol.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Then I guess I'll stick to the B44 :biggrin:.

matt


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

kstoracing said:


> Parts can be as local as your nearest computer and express shipping....lol.


Right, which is what the sneaky bastages were after IMO. Take revenue away from the LHS that are running tracks, stocking parts, and promoting the hobby locally. Would bite if you suddenly had to drive 40 miles to get heat shrink tubing or some motor mount screws wouldn't it? None of tha for me thanks. I won't own another K-car till they do something about it. Just my .02.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, I love my 44. RC Hobby has a few items for them I think.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Honestly Matt, the BEST thing to do is to just plan on buying two cars.....one to run and another for parts. It seems expensive up front, but it is WELL worth it in the amount of time/frustration/additional cost it will save you. Plus, if you do it that way you don't have to limit your choices to what your LHS thinks they should stock. For instance, you're ruling out the ZX-5 and it's a JAM UP car! Same thing with the XXX-4 and the TRF-501X. Yes, the B44 is newer, but those other cars are just as competitive.

Download a copy of the B44 manual and make yourself a list of all the part you think you'd need for spares: arms, diffs, steering parts, uprights, wing stays, bearings, etc.....it'll add up to $150-200 really quick, and you might as well spend another $50-100 and get every part you could possibly need by buying an entire second kit. As you break stuff, just keep a running list, and when you feel like the car is worn out, just order the parts you need and build up a new one. Then you'll have your used car for spare parts. They won't be new, but they'll always save you when you're at the track trying to finish a race.

That's my philosophy..............

I buy most of my stuff like batteries, glow plugs, fuel tubing, servos, chargers, radio, etc from the local shops, but when it comes to the car, I don't want anyone hampering my day of fun by not having the parts I need right then and there.


----------



## FelipeM (Jun 15, 2009)

Parts for the zx5, the SP and the FS can be found readily at speedtechrc.com or A-main.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Honestly Matt, the BEST thing to do is to just plan on buying two cars.....one to run and another for parts. It seems expensive up front, but it is WELL worth it in the amount of time/frustration/additional cost it will save you. Plus, if you do it that way you don't have to limit your choices to what your LHS thinks they should stock. For instance, you're ruling out the ZX-5 and it's a JAM UP car! Same thing with the XXX-4 and the TRF-501X. Yes, the B44 is newer, but those other cars are just as competitive.
> 
> Download a copy of the B44 manual and make yourself a list of all the part you think you'd need for spares: arms, diffs, steering parts, uprights, wing stays, bearings, etc.....it'll add up to $150-200 really quick, and you might as well spend another $50-100 and get every part you could possibly need by buying an entire second kit. As you break stuff, just keep a running list, and when you feel like the car is worn out, just order the parts you need and build up a new one. Then you'll have your used car for spare parts. They won't be new, but they'll always save you when you're at the track trying to finish a race.
> 
> ...


 Cv,

That's the best example I've heard in a while and it makes a lot of sense. Plus I like the idea of running a stick pack instead of saddle packs, bc I have 2 stick packs already.
I guess I better do more research.

Thanks, matt


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

The honest truth is that the LHS don't have a lot of parts for any of the 1/10 4wd cars b/c there isn't a huge market. Yes, you can get parts for all of the K-cars online no problem. But, with a losi or AE you can easily walk into the shop on Monday, order, and have the parts by Th or Fri, wihout paying shipping, and the LHS makes a little money.


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Chris what tires work for 4wd at mikes?


----------



## kaotickc (May 2, 2009)

So far, I think holeshots are the ticket....but I got some Jconcepts Double D's that I am gonna try out.


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Y'all got me all excited about running again. Pulled the Losi XNT off the shelf in the garage, man that thing is filthy. Have to get some cleaner, glow plugs, fuel and charge up the batteries. Got a couple of parts to order as well, lost a tie rod the last time out.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I am about to order some bar codes for the 44 to run at Mikes and see how they do.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

M3 Holeshots are great. I've run the Jconcepts Double Dees in soft (green I think?) compound on my truck and were very good, should work on 4wd.


----------



## tannerH (Sep 26, 2007)

hey guys, i was just wondering what kind of batteries/electronics you guys are running. we are probably going to end up with a couple of b44's here soon. thanks.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I have the castle creations 5700, but will switch to Tekin when I feel like paying 250 for another Brushless System. About to order a thunder power LiPo.


----------



## kaotickc (May 2, 2009)

I have a Castle 5700 also, and a GTB 7.5 in the other. SMC/Reedy Lipo for me.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Tanner, I haven't used the new Tekin system, so I can't speak for that one. But from all the other units out there, the Novak GTB has the most linear power curve you're going to find. Even with the programmer, the Castle (Mamba) has a "hit" that comes on strong and can make it slightly difficult. 

I experimented with several systems last year when I had that Tamiya TRF501X and the GTB was noticeably better.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

does anyone know what the differences are between the Kyosho ZX-5 RTR and the kit?


----------



## assassinator (Aug 12, 2005)

rtr dog bones, kit swingshaft, shocks thats all I can remember right now


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Tamiya omg. My first car was a Tamiya Wildone. Its front shock tower was one piece with the entire plastic chassis, so when you landed hard a broke one of the front shock retainers you had to unscrew a trillion screws and replace the entire chassis.:spineyes:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=49401

before you go laughing because I said Tamiya...........


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Tanner, Earl is running the Tekin and he told me it's the best he's used. Talk to him about it. The Novak seems to go up in smoke a lot, I know Paul Gaertner lost his this weekend. IMO either the Tekin or the LRP is the way to go. Last I checked the Tekin was a sight more expensive than the LRP.


----------



## Earl_Sparky (Jan 12, 2008)

tannerH said:


> hey guys, i was just wondering what kind of batteries/electronics you guys are running. we are probably going to end up with a couple of b44's here soon. thanks.


I run the Tekin RS Pro 7.5 or 6.5 in my B44. if you have good traction run a 6.5.
The Tekin is the best ESC I have ever used. If you buy a B44, I would go with the Reedy 7.4volt Lipo 4200mah hard case batteries. They are made to fit the Lipo battery tray in the B44. Not all batteries will fit, I had to send some back. Hope race you soon!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Wish I would have seen your post before i wordered the Thunder Tiger Lipo, but hopefully it'll squeeze in there.


----------



## tannerH (Sep 26, 2007)

thanks guys! helps alot!


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

So whos racing 1/10 4wd Sept 5th at Mikes? I have a XX4 I'll dust off.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I was PMed by some Austin guys wanting to come over and race 1/10 4wd. 
They asked me what tires should they bring.
Also who all is coming out this weekend? I figure about 4 or 5


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Mark, M3 Holeshots are excellent. Jconcepts Double Dees should work also. Maybe Bowties on rear if it's tacky. Really about the same tires they use at NCRC. I plan to be there, don't know about anyone else. I saw a racer that I'll leave unnamed picking up his B44 gear last night LOL. Said he won't be there this weekend though.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I know who.
thanks for the info


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

mmorrow said:


> I know who.
> thanks for the info


Yeah, I knew that already. I tried to get Otro Hoto to tell him his speedo and batteries were back ordered ha ha ha. I'll hit up Earl and Buster. If you talk to Derrick, tell him to bring his 4wd.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Austin is planning on making it next month.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

hmmmmm......making me want another 1/10 4wd..........

will most 2S hardcase Lipos fit in a ZX-5 without too much trimming?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

CV, What's with the avatar? you are making me hungry...


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Not sure about the Ky. 

I ordered the Thunder Power it has the leads coming out the side. I asked the tech/sales if it would fit and he said yes but I'll see. 

The other option is the reedy pack.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

darrenwilliams said:


> CV, What's with the avatar? you are making me hungry...


Hickory Hollow Chicken Fried Steak.........and that's the small one!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Joe (jboehm) is the boss there.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Totally forgot about that! Wonder if he'll notice!?!?!?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

mmorrow said:


> Austin is planning on making it next month.


Mark, the first weekend in Oct is RCP State Finals at NCRC. I know I'll be there, assume you will be too. That's probably the only Saturday I'll get to race from after this weekend till mid-November. Not sure about Earl, but his Oct is pretty full also. They better pick another weekend besides that one. And some of y'all better get 4wd so they have someone to race LOL.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Is N-Control open on for practice on that Friday before the race? (10/2)

I'll be up there for ACL fest and may have Friday open to goof around.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

My son and I will be at mikes Saturday our B44 just showed up in the mail :cheers:. Now I need a transponder , Back in the day the track provided the transponders now I'm finding out that you got to provide your own.

Matt


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

The house transponders just don't hold up anymore and most of the tracks have all but gone away from them.

Mike's has gone to renting out AMB's for the day, with a credit card deposit. But they have a limited number of them.

The River Track still has there's. They sent them all in for service and they still don't function 100%.

I think the tracks got tired of getting b**ched at because they were missing laps and such.

It's a one time purchase, and get you some good velcro and a couple of servo extensions and you can move it from car to car to car.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

a personal transponder is a wonderful investment. It will save you so many trips to booth to get it and so many more to return it between races. This is all time you can be using to work on your car or just relax. You will never have to listen to the announcer screaming to have all his transpnders returned.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Mike's is on the right track with the loaners. We all understand PT's are worth it, but hard to convince some guy coming to his first race to drop $110 bills on one. And they're great for those of us that forget to put a PT in our daughter's truck LOL.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I am going to order the MRT transponders one day. They are almost half the price of the ambs. They just take a while to get here. I am surprised any local vendors haven't tried to order them.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I've tried on multiple occasions to get in contact with them about being setting up a distributor over here or buying in bulk, and have never gotten a response from them.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

You can always find them for a decent price on ebay. Here is some goofball selling one for cheap...
http://cgi.ebay.com/AMB-PERSONAL-TR...cles?hash=item1c0c33fbcd&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

OK.....now we're even!

HAHAHAHA!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Is N-Control open on for practice on that Friday before the race? (10/2)
> 
> I'll be up there for ACL fest and may have Friday open to goof around.


CV, NControl will be open that Friday for practice, but I'm guessing just for people who are signed up. Why don't you just pull out your man card, sign up, and race? We know which restaurant to hit LOL.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

yes will, it will also be packed with a lot of fast drivers. i do not think the 1/10 track will used that weekend if u want run on it. I am sure you could take a few tanks on the big track with your 1/8 scale if you want to.

Man up boy and race


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Nothing to do with "manning up".....going to Austin City Limits Festival that weekend.

So, Mark, you think they'll let me run on the track on Friday?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

yea just act like you know what you are doing. lol


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Nothing to do with "manning up"..... MY WIFE SAYS THAT I AM going to Austin City Limits Festival that weekend.


Ha ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

cjtamu said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha ha.


Say what you want, but I'll be chillin' in Zilker Park all day Saturday with about 60 bands all day long, and ending up with the Dave Matthews Band in the evening!

Besides, I make nearly twice as many races as you throughout the year, AND I finish better! Who cares where they're located! So whatchu talkin' 'bout Willis!!!?!?!?!?

Don't EVEN start trying to talk trash because your woman let YOU out of the house for one stinkin' race! We all know how much you actually race!

:rotfl:


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Let's see, you have one kid that's what, 2 now? I have 23, 21, and 10 year old, and a granddaughter. I CHOOSE to spend time with my kids, coach their teams, etc. Wife has nothing to do with it, just have my priorities straight. If you weren't shooting blanks you could have a couple more, then see how much free time you have in about 10 years. THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT WILLIS! And yeah, where you race matters sometimes, and more importantly where you party afterwards. Have you even had your car on track outside the H'town area? And finish better? One race, maybe?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL....I know I'd get your feathers ruffled with that one!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Nah, just having some fun. Some people do choose to put kids, fam, etc. off to go racing. Not my style, always worked my bike race schedule around that too. Kids grow up fast, before they know it you're just the old fart they live with that won't let them have any fun LOL. NCRC kicks arse, you need to check it out, and the RCP races are always fun. But, I understand if you and the rest of the girls need to go see Dave Matthews. Who's opening for him, Abba or Journey?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL......

I'm the same way man......I work hard all week, and choose to spend time with my Wife/Son on the weekends. One weekend a month, my Son goes to Grandma's, my wife does whatever she wants, and I go to the track. 

I would absolutely LOVE to race more......just waiting for the kid to get a few years older and to pay off my truck and pick up a toy hauler so I can make plenty of out-of-town'ers


----------



## kaotickc (May 2, 2009)

Anyone else picking up a 4wd?


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

kaotickc said:


> Anyone else picking up a 4wd?


I got a XX4


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey boys, I'm in the ATX right now and ran 4wd at Ncontrol last night. Bad fast crowd. Doggett, Chris Allison, Ron Atomic, Victor Young, just to name a few. I ended up in the B, which was pretty dang good since I got there in time to register, put batteries in my car, and go use my 2 quals for practice ha ha ha. We definitely need to make a trip up there one Sat and get them to come here for one. Mark, Doggett TQ'd BTW. Are you gonna let him get away with that?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I am thinking of getting my T3 back to running order aswell. Start practing with my 2wd.


----------



## kaotickc (May 2, 2009)

kstoracing said:


> I am thinking of getting my T3 back to running order aswell. Start practing with my 2wd.


That's cool, I know of an RB5 buggy that is already out there as well.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

cjtamu said:


> Hey boys, I'm in the ATX right now and ran 4wd at Ncontrol last night. Bad fast crowd. Doggett, Chris Allison, Ron Atomic, Victor Young, just to name a few. I ended up in the B, which was pretty dang good since I got there in time to register, put batteries in my car, and go use my 2 quals for practice ha ha ha. We definitely need to make a trip up there one Sat and get them to come here for one. Mark, Doggett TQ'd BTW. Are you gonna let him get away with that?


Where is this track again?


----------



## kaotickc (May 2, 2009)

jasonwipf said:


> Where is this track again?


Austin...I think


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Round Rock. NE corner of RR 620 and 45 tollroad. 1/8 and separate 1/10 track.


----------



## jelias (Sep 7, 2004)

Trying to close out a trade that will land me a XXX-4 and although I probably won't ever race it, I was wondering what would be a good all around motor for this car.

I'll be running the GTB but it came off of my 1/12 scale so all I have is a 17.5 motor. There were a few numbers mentioned few pages back but I'm not familiar enough with these to know if they refer to motors or speed controls. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

You're in the same boat as I. If you're not really going to race go with the castle creation Mamba go either 5700 or 6900 The 7700 would be way too much for it.

I have the 5700, and it'll scoot. I want to put a sensored motor in it now though. I am torn between the LRP and Tekin. Tekin is suppose to be better than the LRP though so I am just debating on it a little.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

N-control has a website and the directions are on there also.


----------



## kaotickc (May 2, 2009)

from what I hear....there is quite a few more people getting on the 4wd scene.


----------

